# Dragon tails,horns, etc... I see so few of them



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 5, 2010)

I see mammal type tails and horns everywhere but there seems to be very few dragon related items
Does anyone know where I can find some horns/tails/ etc for sale
I have made 2 tails and I have some horns but I am just curious to see if anyone makes them..the ones I made are too big and heavy

also furry pride T-shirts that involve scalies would be great 

thanks in advance :3


----------



## Lasolimu (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I have a dragon tail, you can see pictures of it in my FA gallery. It is rather heavy, and while I don't sell them I know someone who does if you like it.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 5, 2010)

Lasolimu said:


> Well, I have a dragon tail, you can see pictures of it in my FA gallery. It is rather heavy, and while I don't sell them I know someone who does if you like it.


sure :3 the more info the better


----------



## Lasolimu (Feb 5, 2010)

You can get information on these tails at http://dragoonarmory.com/scales.htm. I made mine myself, but this guy gave me a lot of advice along the way. They are rather expensive because these do take a long time to put together and he does charge for his time.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 5, 2010)

Lasolimu said:


> You can get information on these tails at http://dragoonarmory.com/scales.htm. I made mine myself, but this guy gave me a lot of advice along the way. They are rather expensive because these do take a long time to put together and he does charge for his time.


:3 thank you


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

A friend of mine made an easter dragon tail before, which was just as tall as her.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A friend of mine made an easter dragon tail before, which was just as tall as her.


Wow that would be huge ...I'm clumsy as it is  so I would be like a bull in a china shop with one of those lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 6, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> Wow that would be huge ...I'm clumsy as it is  so I would be like a bull in a china shop with one of those lol



It is huge. But then again, a lot of people appeared to like the honor of carrying the dragon's tail.

But that said I'm learning from that and building it anew for Y'Knossos V2.

That includes using Suede and not Fleece, and painting on scales for a really neat effect...and this time a combination of stuff that will keep the tail off he ground while making it removable at the same time. This of course is for the Full-shit Zeke and I will start work on soon.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 6, 2010)

Most dragons only leave their lairs for Doritos and Mountain Dew, so there's less demand for tails, as well as clean clothes and hygiene products.  The rest of their time is spent playing MMORPGs, eating, masturbating and snickering about how "hyoomans r crunchy with ketchup lolz".  Sometimes all at the same time.  :V


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It is huge. But then again, a lot of people appeared to like the honor of carrying the dragon's tail.
> 
> But that said I'm learning from that and building it anew for Y'Knossos V2.
> 
> That includes using Suede and not Fleece, and painting on scales for a really neat effect...and this time a combination of stuff that will keep the tail off he ground while making it removable at the same time. This of course is for the Full-shit Zeke and I will start work on soon.


That sounds amazing, can I see the picts when you get done, then maybe I can make my own ^M^ I made a head, and a not so well made tail for halloween T_T yeah ..the horns are cracked now which makes me sad..I want to save up money to get half suit made



Lobar said:


> Most dragons only leave their lairs for Doritos and Mountain Dew, so there's less demand for tails, as well as clean clothes and hygiene products.  The rest of their time is spent playing MMORPGs, eating, masturbating and snickering about how "hyoomans r crunchy with ketchup lolz".  Sometimes all at the same time.  :V


....I must be an odd Dragon, I am heading to Church after I get off the interwebs, ..then to the grandparents, and then maybe to my bf's and my friends house (another couple, but they are so lucky, they get to live together and have not tied the knot yet) ...we might play Halo...however the other girl and myself are not so great at fps's....however I love Portal, the bf just bought it and I'm so addicted X3 ....oh and I love SL..but then I am a dancer at DYF so thats why i love it so much hehe


----------



## InuAkiko (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't seen much dragon stuff myself. From the ones I have seen, they're pretty good. Though I was wondering if anyone uses non-fur material, or knows what would work best? Like possibly leather or vinyl, or anything to give a nice scaley look. The dragon armor is nice, but way too complicated for my taste.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> That sounds amazing, can I see the picts when you get done, then maybe I can make my own ^M^ I made a head, and a not so well made tail for halloween T_T yeah ..the horns are cracked now which makes me sad..I want to save up money to get half suit made



I'll have pictures up in my gallery on FA when it's done. So you'll be able to see it there. That said, what did you make your horns out of?



InuAkiko said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen much dragon stuff myself. From the ones I have seen, they're pretty good. Though I was wondering if anyone uses non-fur material, or knows what would work best? Like possibly leather or vinyl, or anything to give a nice scaley look. The dragon armor is nice, but way too complicated for my taste.



I used Fleece the first time and it turned out pretty decent when combines with a segmented bottom, and scales on the middle. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2370394/
The bottom was a faux leather like material, and the top is fleece.
You can see a more finished miniature version: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2370394/

This turned okay. If I was not using white perhaps my problem of dinge would have been less. The next time I am using a similar concept. This time around the upper and lower will be replaced with a suede material. Then it's a matter of a painted on approach for the scales.

Honestly I see Fleece and Suede as some of the better ways to go. Now if you can find a prepatterned micro-suede with a scaly print you might be able to use that.


----------



## Flarveon (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm getting a cynder the dragon from spyro suit  But its fleece horns and stuff; but I love dragons, pity theres not many realistic ones here in aus.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 10, 2010)

InuAkiko said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen much dragon stuff myself. From the ones I have seen, they're pretty good. Though I was wondering if anyone uses non-fur material, or knows what would work best? Like possibly leather or vinyl, or anything to give a nice scaley look. The dragon armor is nice, but way too complicated for my taste.



I have some horns and a tail that are made of pleather...and stuffed..they were like $5 at a Halloween store..but they are black..still cute though..hehe I am wearing the horns atm Xp



Trpdwarf said:


> I'll have pictures up in my gallery on FA when it's done. So you'll be able to see it there. That said, what did you make your horns out of?
> 
> I used Fleece the first time and it turned out pretty decent when combines with a segmented bottom, and scales on the middle. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2370394/
> The bottom was a faux leather like material, and the top is fleece.
> ...



Awesome...and you know those cone shaped Styrofoam things they use for flower arranging..and white Sculpty ..lol so yeah...not the strongest stuff in the world but it was a quick fix to complete myhalloween costume



Flarveon said:


> I'm getting a cynder the dragon from spyro suit  But its fleece horns and stuff; but I love dragons, pity theres not many realistic ones here in aus.


that's neat :3 but i bet its expensive ...wish i had the money to get a half suit :3
..and I wish there were more furries in general in NC


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 10, 2010)

btw if you want to know more about my Character go here
http://www.wix.com/GoldDragonJewelry/Sheba

just though I'd add that in there :3


----------



## MSGspike (Feb 11, 2010)

My horns are modified elk horns. and by modified i mean took off some of the parts with a hacksaw and smoothed them out with a belt sander. My scales are toughened leather painted dark red and over a thousand of them attached to a skin tight suit. 

They're shiny to boot!


----------



## Novawolf7 (Feb 11, 2010)

You know, the only decent dragon pieces I've ever seen for sale were for a toddler. I can't sew to save my life, so that's out. Would be nice if someone more talented was into making those things.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 11, 2010)

MSGspike said:


> My horns are modified elk horns. and by modified i mean took off some of the parts with a hacksaw and smoothed them out with a belt sander. My scales are toughened leather painted dark red and over a thousand of them attached to a skin tight suit.
> 
> 
> They're shiny to boot!



Awesome got any picts :3




Novawolf7 said:


> You know, the only decent dragon pieces I've ever seen for sale were for a toddler. I can't sew to save my life, so that's out. Would be nice if someone more talented was into making those things.



I have seen those too..and I wish they would too


----------



## Chex (Feb 14, 2010)

I crafted some horns out of lightweight air-dry something-or-other that's made my crayola, and I make tails as well, though I have no examples to show, since the ones I made I gave away, and mine is a work in progress.

I do also make hats, and some of them are in my gallery if you want to take a look.


----------



## Flarveon (Feb 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> that's neat :3 but i bet its expensive ...wish i had the money to get a half suit :3
> ..and I wish there were more furries in general in NC



Only $400 actually, I bought her second hand and shes gorgeous, from drakonicknight on FA.  I think i'll be one of the only dragons prancing the aussie streets here XD


----------



## DArtJunkie (Feb 15, 2010)

*grin* Did someone say they were looking for dragon/scaly stuff? ^_^

I've been a huge dragon geek for years, and have recently gotten into playing around more with costuming for commissions. I did a tail for my friend's character (book wyrm) which I need to take a decent pic of, and have been making costume horns for a while now. 
I don't use sculpty, model magic, or ceramic/clay for the big ones. Instead I use a material I stumbled across that is lightweight, very strong/durable, and carves/sculpts/paints really nicely. I wanted horns for my mate that would hold up to prolonged wear and tear at conventions/LARPs, and these have so far fit the bill. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3424375

Also can make smaller ones out of lightweight sculpty. Not as hard/durable as the other stuff, but cheaper and works fine for smaller horns.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3424414/


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 23, 2010)

Flarveon said:


> Only $400 actually, I bought her second hand and shes gorgeous, from drakonicknight on FA.  I think i'll be one of the only dragons prancing the aussie streets here XD


OMG thats awesome :3 hehe you should make picts


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Feb 23, 2010)

DArtJunkie said:


> *grin* Did someone say they were looking for dragon/scaly stuff? ^_^
> 
> I've been a huge dragon geek for years, and have recently gotten into playing around more with costuming for commissions. I did a tail for my friend's character (book wyrm) which I need to take a decent pic of, and have been making costume horns for a while now.
> I don't use sculpty, model magic, or ceramic/clay for the big ones. Instead I use a material I stumbled across that is lightweight, very strong/durable, and carves/sculpts/paints really nicely. I wanted horns for my mate that would hold up to prolonged wear and tear at conventions/LARPs, and these have so far fit the bill.
> ...



Is currently starring at your awesome work  It looks great
I might have to get some of those one day :3


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 23, 2010)

check this out 

http://www.northfur.ca/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=83_101

vaious sizes and styles


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2010)

I can make some lightweight ones...
I even have access to the scaled material.


----------



## Flarveon (Feb 23, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> OMG thats awesome :3 hehe you should make picts


 
Well I get her in a few weeks, i'll have photos up on my dA http://flarveon.deviantart.com

But heres a link for what she looks like on the maker:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2942985/

And heres a close up:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3085122/

Shes gorgeous, and her horns aren't made of sculpey or anything, but at least they won't be prone to breakage XD Though shes a cute dragon~


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm looking to make a scaled tail in the near future. It'll be my first time, and I want to experiment. I'm hoping someone sends me some pictures of a scaled tail so that I can test it and send it to them. So heads up to all you scaleys. xD


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I can make some lightweight ones...
> I even have access to the scaled material.



cool :3 I went and looked at the link in your sig...the tails are all really cute, but they all look like fox/wolf/kitty etc, do you make and reptilian ones ..either soft or scalie ^^ 



Wolfsmate said:


> check this out
> 
> http://www.northfur.ca/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=83_101
> 
> vaious sizes and styles



Goes nuts looking around the site, awesome :3, kinda expensive ...but still awesome


----------



## nolifirecat (Mar 4, 2010)

My girlfriend is en-process of a pair of commissioned dragon feet and having a lot of fun with them. Painterpapillon, if you want to look her up. She really wants to do a dragon suit one day - she'd be totally excited to do whatever for you.


----------



## shadowulf (Mar 8, 2010)

hmmm i don't see many dragon suits in general to be honest but horns are hard to find if you don't build them yourself


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 8, 2010)

Im getting a full dragon fursuit, has a tail but just minor horns. Sadly dragon types cost a little more than other kinds. I think it will ve worth it tho.


Would be cool to get for a partial i think. Tho a partial set would seem to be harder to get pieces for, havent seen dragon types.


----------



## Squattle (Mar 23, 2010)

I have horns AND a tail! My tail, while not particularly dragony is shaped that that of a dragons, is about 2 1/2 feet long and swishes nicely when I walk! To do that I used a pool noodle, cut in and shaped it like the tail itself then cut wedges out of it at different intervals to give it some movement. It's too bad I don't have a video of it in motion ^^.
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3196717/

 Additionally my fursuit DOES have horns! I made them myself out of felt, polyfill, pieces of coat hangers, and had them shaded with copic markers :3
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3596395

I've also created 'tendrils' that are much longer and thicker but I used the same process as the ones on my fursuit and if anchored properly could also be used as horns :3
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2766224/


----------



## Squattle (Mar 23, 2010)

Wolfsmate said:


> check this out
> 
> http://www.northfur.ca/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=83_101
> 
> vaious sizes and styles




Maaan I wish I'd known about those when I was making MY horns X3 I can't paint though so I'd have to have someone else do the coloring.


----------

